

Distinguishing Necessary and Sufficient Conditions (philosophy) - ekpyrotic
http://dailymis.com/?p=79

======
villageidiot
Also
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Necessary_and_sufficient_condit...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Necessary_and_sufficient_conditions)

~~~
ekpyrotic
Thank you for reading villageidiot.

I did not mean the post to introduce sufficient and necessary conditions;
instead to communicate my methodology. Thought it might be helpful to a few.

